# YF Loves SF



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Fog! :happy:
How much do you need by car from Vancouver to SF?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ about 15 hours.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

San Francisco Sunrise - 27 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Marin Headlands - 46 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunrise over San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


Sunrise Colors - Bay Bridge by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Alcatraz Island - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


Morning Light - Golden Gate Bridge by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dawn Colors - San Francisco Bay by davidyuweb, on Flickr


Morning Fog - Golden Gate Bridge by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yerba Buena Gardens Sunrise Colors by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Miss Asian Global and Miss Asian America Pageant 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


Miss Asian Global & Miss Asian America Pageant 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

San Francisco Fireboat No 2 (1951) by buffdawgus, on Flickr


The Sunset District (HSS) by buffdawgus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Golden Gate Bridge (Wildflower Edition) by buffdawgus, on Flickr


Losing Your Grip (HSS) by buffdawgus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pier 39 Fireworks Display by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Go Giants! by davidyuweb, on Flickr


Fog City - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dawn Colors - San Francisco Bay by davidyuweb, on Flickr


Magical fog - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset Colors - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr
A different perspective to see the sunset colors over the city in sunset district. Do you recognize this street? The orange sunset colors match for the giant's play off season


Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking towards Corona Heights and downtown San Francisco from Tank Hill by Lorcan Keating, on Flickr

Stop by 4oClock, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

San Francisco Panorama by thefatrobot, on Flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

I like San Francisco too....opcorn:








img:tripadvisor.com


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

img:SoulOfAmerica.com

San Francisco - Oakland Bay bridge.When there were plans to build this bridge, there was a listener of local radio broadcast, who was regularly called radio station and opted for building the bridge on air. He opted so much that people of San Francisco, they all knew about him. He was presenting himself on air under name emperor Neron. So, when they finished the bridge, as there are actually two bridges, one of this bridges was supposed to be named after some senator who contributed to building of bridge, and another bridge was proposed to be named Emperor Neron bridge, after this radio listener. Proposition was later dismissed, but at one time it stood so strong that bridge almost got the name. Nowbody ever knew who was this radio listener in real life...opcorn:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SouthTower ~Explore~ by stevehorn, on Flickr


BayBridge at Dawn ~Explore~ by stevehorn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HarvestSuperMoon - 09/08/14 by stevehorn, on Flickr


FishingBlueHour by stevehorn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

EarthQuake Country by stevehorn, on Flickr


GoldenGate by stevehorn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fleet week

Fleet Week San Francisco 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr

Fleet Week San Francisco 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fleet Week San Francisco 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fleet Week San Francisco 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr

Fleet Week San Francisco 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fleet Week San Francisco 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr

Fleet Week San Francisco 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fleet Week San Francisco 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr

Fleet Week San Francisco 2014 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seiko by Lue Huang, on Flickr


Downtown San Francisco by Lue Huang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

San Francisco City Hall by Lue Huang, on Flickr


San Francisco by Lue Huang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

San Francisco by Lue Huang, on Flickr


A leisure afternoon by Lue Huang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Orange October - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr

Orange October - San Francisco

The Embarcadero center kept the orange light on till the morning during the dawn colors and the red Coit tower light was on till the morning too.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

:applause:

SF is beyond beautiful :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

San Francisco by anhgemus, on Flickr


Painted Ladies in sunset by anhgemus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Burn by Clint Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Orange October - San Francisco
> 
> The Embarcadero center kept the orange light on till the morning during the dawn colors and the red Coit tower light was on till the morning too.


In case the international crowd doesn't know, orange and black are the team colors of the San Francisco Giants baseball team (as well as the colors of Halloween). The Giants are presently playing the Kansas City Royals in the national baseball championship aka the "World" Series.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunrise over Bay Bridge by rituvincent, on Flickr


SF Bay Bridge by rituvincent, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hyde Street, San Francisco by scott in sf, on Flickr
Hyde Street


Hyde Street, San Francisco by scott in sf, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hyde Street, San Francisco by scott in sf, on Flickr

The City from Corona Heights by scott in sf, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Corona Heights by scott in sf, on Flickr
Corona Heights

Bay Bridge from Rincon Hill by scott in sf, on Flickr
Bay Bridge from Rincon Hill


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Orange October by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City Night Colors - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

金門大橋琉璃官 by wrc213, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bay Bridges by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidyuweb/15618539897/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2014 Embarcadero Lighting Ceremony by davidyuweb, on Flickr


Water Reflection - Bay Bridge by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidyuweb/15731524871/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidyuweb/15575976779/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates of SF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dawn Colors - San Francisco Bay by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

藝術宮 by wrc213, on Flickr


金門大橋 by wrc213, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bay Bridge San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidyuweb/15856688039/sizes/h/in/contacts/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Water Reflection - Bay Bridge by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset Colors - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City Hall - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr

Christmas Tree - City Hall San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fog City - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New Year 2015 Fireworks by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Full Moon - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Morning Calmness - San Francisco bay bridge by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St Patrick's day Parade San Francisco 2015 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


St Patrick's day Parade San Francisco 2015 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St Patrick's day Parade San Francisco 2015 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


St Patrick's day Parade San Francisco 2015 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St Patrick's day Parade San Francisco 2015 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St Patrick's day Parade San Francisco 2015 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


St Patrick's day Parade San Francisco 2015 by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, great pics. I love SF, I went there in 2012 and I'll never forget it


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lunar eclipse by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^Beautiful updates from SF.....!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset drama by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fog City - San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------

